# Breadboard ends on a Bettle Kill Pine Table



## Gerbearswoodworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Everyone I'm new here, so I'll keep it short but i have a dilemma. I am building a Beetle Kill Pine dining table for a family member and I had planned on designing it with bread board ends. It will be finished with an epoxy so I'm not sure the best way to join the bread boards? Do I have to take in account wood expansion even with an epoxy finish? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes. No finish will eliminate seasonal movement.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta consider wood movement, or your breadboard ends will fail. It seems that I just read an article in FW (I think - maybe Popular WW) on breadboard end construction. Look for it…might save you a lot of heartache.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

+1. Epoxy is great at reducing the permeability of moisture vapor, but it does not eliminate it, so your movement may be significantly less, but not non-existent. If you're doing breadboard ends, might as well just do them as they're meant to be done, and for the purpose they're meant to serve.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wood moves regardless. One of our challenges.

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## Gerbearswoodworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks all, I appreciate the welcome and advice!


----------

